# Kings of dnp echo and conciliator help. And benzi anti dnp ur not allowed in t forum



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello dnp pals and gurus , I need help to make a cycle for me , as suggeste both past stand ford univ studies , echo and conciliator , low dose and extended period of dnp are safer than high dose and short cycles of dnp , low doses such as 200 to 300 mg per day for intermediate period of time . As in medical literature there are three types of a drug use periods, acute/1-15 days, intermediate/15-360 days that's about 1 year and chronic period above 1 year. As some of the studies done on dnp were intermediate period and low doses. Have some one used dnp for a intermediate period of time let's talk 3 to 6 or 10 months straight or in on and off cycles. And dnp gurus will u suggest straight dnp intermediate cycles or break between cycles such as 3 weeks on or 1 week off or 4 weeks on or 1 or 2 weeks off something like that until reach goal. And last I will talk about benzi, he does not have manners how to talk and speak , and second if u read my previous posts u will know better why have I discriminated him. His true history is he have all his life used illegal drugs to reach the body he had today and he is a Hippocrate because he gives advice about one thing and do opposite of it . So please for ur sake don't take that person advice who miss guides u and I should say delete him from ur post because he is a crook and will disrespect u because of his negative comments.so benzi don't comment on my forum, take my advise it's free and . better for u. And also is bio max dnp turkey reliable or they also crooks like benzi just a joke. Discuss.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have very little clue what your talking about, but no, I do not suspect it would be a good idea to run DNP for 3 or 6 months... Just how fat are you?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just looked through the previous thread your talking about and to be honest buddy it seems as though your after a magic pill to melt the fat away. Maybe addreess the depression in your life first and look into motivating yourself in other ways before jumping straight on the drugs?

As bluntly as benzi was putting it he did have a fair point.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> I have very little clue what your talking about, but no, I do not suspect it would be a good idea to run DNP for 3 or 6 months... Just how fat are you?


I'm above 25 percent body fat and please don't talk like benzi that ur lazy or diet if u read my previous posts I was four years back 16 and 5 years back 10 per body fat but I have gained weight due to using anti depressants medications but for now I need a extra boost which will motivate me and keep me on track.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

How about not wanting to be fat as a motivator?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What is this other thread you speak of?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

> What is this other thread you speak of?


On My first thread u will find my history and on the my second dnp thread u will find benzi and my discussion.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Ur write on this one but the medication which I'm taking makes it impossible to encourage me to be on the right track.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

There are two type of people, people who find excuses as to why they can't do something and people who do it.

Up to you which you want to be.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> There are two type of people, people who find excuses as to why they can't do something and people who do it.
> 
> Up to you which you want to be.


I'm not making any excuses and previously I have proved that my reaching 16 to 10 per body fat but see for ur self if a person can take gear to gain muscle and brother sometimes we all like the easy way out.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Story was too big, no punctuation, didnt read.

Cool story tho


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just looked through the previous thread your talking about and to be honest buddy it seems as though your after a magic pill to melt the fat away. Maybe addreess the depression in your life first and look into motivating yourself in other ways before jumping straight on the drugs?
> 
> As bluntly as benzi was putting it he did have a fair point.


Seriously u don't think his use of language is disrespectful.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Best said:


> Seriously u don't think his use of language is disrespectful.


Dont get me wrong he didnt exactly beat around the bush when he was giving you the correct information (of which you didnt want to hear) but he wasnt exactly being abusive to you. It seems your a little ignorant to the fact that at 25% bodyfat you will have no real issue reducing it with good exercise and diet.

But what do we know  knock yourself out though by all means, jump on the DNP, lose loads of weight, come back on here asking the same thing again when your back to square one because the quick fix was only that a quick fix. Without changing eating and exercise habits youll just get fat again.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

benzi:lol:

i thought it was pansi:lol:

@banzi


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

There is no magic pill.

My mate who I train with and really we are close friends is trying to loose bf % and he works his **** of for it why because that's what it takes. People have suggested the fat burners he chooses to diet proper train hard.

He's a big lad 20-25% BF but his Motivation is his goal. Drugs aren't the answer if you can't even motivate your self.

And if the anti depressants are making you fatter stop taking them get to the gym. Working out has been proven to combat depression or at least help. And surely feeling good or doing something that will contribute to better look/health is better than taking anti depressants.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Dont get me wrong he didnt exactly beat around the bush when he was giving you the correct information (of which you didnt want to hear) but he wasnt exactly being abusive to you. It seems your a little ignorant to the fact that at 25% bodyfat you will have no real issue reducing it with good exercise and diet.
> 
> But what do we know  knock yourself out though by all means, jump on the DNP, lose loads of weight, come back on here asking the same thing again when your back to square one because the quick fix was only that a quick fix. Without changing eating and exercise habits youll just get fat again.


As I will do diet and cardio with either of these options, and as u mentioned a drug use such as dnp can rebounce the weight back if diet and cardio are not correct but what is the guarantee if doing only diet and cardio will keep the weight off in an endomorph body type for instance take example of David search him on YouTube he was morbidly obese he went down to a Normal weight with only diet and cardio with the help of trainer Chris Paul search on YouTube he is the trainer of the show extreme weight loss makeover , but in 3 years David gained the weight back and even more just like me. The point is their is no guarantee if u will keep the weight off on diet and cardio or even on drugs such as dnp, but it depends on the person how he usss the tool which he have whether it is diet, cardio, or drugs such as dnp.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Best said:


> On My first thread u will find my history and on the my second dnp thread u will find benzi and my discussion.


Had a little read. In general he was giving you the right advice, but there was no need for him to be such a cock about it tbh so I can see why you now dislike the fella and I don't think many people like to take advice when it's coated in cúntery.

You NEED to get your diet sorted though mate - if you can't lose fat at your current weight, and you shed it all using drugs without changing your diet, as soon as you come off them you're just gonna pile all that weight back on very quickly. In other words, complete waste of time and money. It's not the actual coming off the drugs that'd cause some type of fat rebound, it's the fact that you'd be eating more than you're burning again. If you burned off all that weight with DNP, recalculated your maintenance calories and went from there, then yeah you could keep that weight off - it makes a lot more sense though to dial that diet in now, get the weight off without taking massive risks and you'll have any easy job sustaining your new bodyfat levels. The only reason people lose loads of weight and then pile it back on is because once the job is done they think they can go back to eating all the food they love again (i.e. junk that made them fat), they eat in a caloric surplus every day which obviously is gonna lead to fat gain. You have to change your eating habits for good if you wanna lose weight and keep it off, there's no shortcut.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree that DNP isn't the answer unless you can lose fat with diet and exercise to start with, possibly in the same way that you probably shouldn't consider cycling steroids until you can gain muscle naturally. With that being said though a lot of people seem to jump on anyone that wants to use pharmaceutical assistance to lose fat far more than when someone mentions jumping on a cycle to add muscle ? but maybe that's just me (previous fatty)

cheers


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@Echo


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

1 / i dont know wtf you are talking about

2/ ever heard of a paragraph?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

aqualung said:


> 1 / i dont know wtf you are talking about
> 
> 2/ ever heard of a paragraph?


Ans 1/ I will make another thread for u personally so u can understand better. 2/ warka dang


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

If your diet and cardio is in check you will lose weight.

Comes down to how bad you want this your at 25% body fat the weight with a decent diet and cardio should start falling off.

Set a goal weight each month and take a pic each month because its not all about scale weight but body image also and if your not happy after a month then see if your goal was realistic to achieve in a month an if it was then you need to re look at your diet and training and start another month and build on it! Nothing happens over night.

Loosing weight is easy but you got to have the right mind set and from what im reading your after the easy way out which will just lead you back where you started.

Good luck.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

It's about lifestyle IMHO.

I used to look like this










I would occasionally 'diet' and loose a stone or two and then think, job done! And it would come back, it's only when I changed my lifestyle and thought process I actually lost weight and kept it off


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd ask your dr to review your AD medication and see if there is something that might affect appetite less.

DNP is a complicated drug that scares the crap out I'm me, and I'm generally quite relaxed about drugs.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi @Best, only now reading this as I've been away in Kavos for a week 

Can you tell me your stats please? Makes no difference, just want to see where you are...

-Age

-Weight

-BodyFat % (How you worked it out)

-Years Training

-Previous Drugs Used

-Goal (Only lose a little fat, getting down to a really low bodyfat.etc)


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Hi @Best, only now reading this as I've been away in Kavos for a week
> 
> Can you tell me your stats please? Makes no difference, just want to see where you are...
> 
> ...


 want to get down below 15 percent. And other q could a person get tolerant to dnp and if so what to do about it.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> want to get down below 15 percent. And other q could a person get tolerant to dnp and if so what to do about it.


Okay, my advice for you is to:

-Run DNP for four weeks at 250mg per day

-Eat 2000 Calories per day, with carbs not going over 150g

-Train 3-5 times per week, which is weight training, and Steady State Cardio post workout for 30 minutes

You should lose a hell of a lot of fat with that, and then you can judge how much more you need to lose

You cannot become tolerant to DNP because it is a poison, if you feel the DNP side effects are diminishing, it's because your actually getting mentally adapted. If you can tolerate the heat very well, you could up the dose by 125mg each time. So if you feel after two weeks of 250mg, your handling it very well, you could dose 375mg. I don't recommend going upto 500mg however, this is because unless you have the perfect environment and lifestyle for 500mg, you will really suffer and the dangers of DNP can appear.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Okay, my advice for you is to:
> 
> -Run DNP for four weeks at 250mg per day
> 
> ...


Thanks echo for ur answer , as I've mentioned I'm 25 per body fat and it will take me up to 4 to 6 months to get down to 15 or 10 per body fat with the use of dnp 300 mg per day. My q is as u mentioned do dnp for 4 weeks and then see if u have to lose more, my q is after 4 weeks of 250 to 300 mg dnp use do I need to take a break for a week or two or may I go directly for a long 6 months dnp use with out a break..


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter, you will only put it all back on when you stop anyway.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Believe me after 4 weeks of DNP you will need a break ,, 2 weeks is plenty enough for me !!! Constantly see threads with grand illusions of staying on DNP for weeks and weeks ,,, suck it and see mate , yes you could stay on DNP for 6 months and probably lose what you require ! I'm sure I could tie electrodes to my nuts for 6 months but I won't be ,,lol


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Believe me after 4 weeks of DNP you will need a break ,, 2 weeks is plenty enough for me !!! Constantly see threads with grand illusions of staying on DNP for weeks and weeks ,,, suck it and see mate , yes you could stay on DNP for 6 months and probably lose what you require ! I'm sure I could tie electrodes to my nuts for 6 months but I won't be ,,lol


Good post. Every one reckons ill just do 6 weeks at 500 lost all my body fat...day 6 I can't take anymore lol


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Best said:


> Thanks echo for ur answer , as I've mentioned I'm 25 per body fat and it will take me up to 4 to 6 months to get down to 15 or 10 per body fat with the use of dnp 300 mg per day. My q is as u mentioned do dnp for 4 weeks and then see if u have to lose more, my q is after 4 weeks of 250 to 300 mg dnp use do I need to take a break for a week or two or may I go directly for a long 6 months dnp use with out a break..


Echi can u answer this the above.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Thanks echo for ur answer , as I've mentioned I'm 25 per body fat and it will take me up to 4 to 6 months to get down to 15 or 10 per body fat with the use of dnp 300 mg per day. My q is as u mentioned do dnp for 4 weeks and then see if u have to lose more, my q is after 4 weeks of 250 to 300 mg dnp use do I need to take a break for a week or two or may I go directly for a long 6 months dnp use with out a break..


Yes, you can use it without a break if you like, but trust me, it will not take you 4-6 months to lose 10% body fat on DNP


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Yes, you can use it without a break if you like, but trust me, it will not take you 4-6 months to lose 10% body fat on DNP


Echo can u show me be dr bachynsky protocol of dnp use , as in which doses and time duration dr bachynsky administered dnp and in how much duration to be exact, I have heard from several forums they were about 200 ED to 300 mg EOD is and time duration for about 10 months to a year , is this information true or are there was any other type of protocol which dr bachynsky follow if u know any thing about it, and can I follow dr bachynsky protocol for exact results. And as u mentioned no one can build a tolerance to dnp as it is a poison but on the other forms concillator mentioned some studies that shows after a period of time u can build tolerance to dnp after 4 to 8 weeks and it is necessary to discontinue it for 2 weeks and then continue to achieve the same results, is it true in ur view.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Echo can u show me be dr bachynsky protocol of dnp use , as in which doses and time duration dr bachynsky administered dnp and in how much duration to be exact, I have heard from several forums they were about 200 ED to 300 mg EOD is and time duration for about 10 months to a year , is this information true or are there was any other type of protocol which dr bachynsky follow if u know any thing about it, and can I follow dr bachynsky protocol for exact results. And as u mentioned no one can build a tolerance to dnp as it is a poison but on the other forms concillator mentioned some studies that shows after a period of time u can build tolerance to dnp after 4 to 8 weeks and it is necessary to discontinue it for 2 weeks and then continue to achieve the same results, is it true in ur view.


Why do you keep on insisting on that protocol? I'm not forcing you to take my advice, but I've given you advice on a starting point in my other post on this thread 

Conciliator also used to tell people not to supplement with Vitamins when running DNP. I feel (much more) unhealthy when I do not run Vitamins with DNP, also, the only time I got hives on DNP when I didn't supplement with Vitamins. Like I said in my other post, if you feel you are tolerating DNP very well, to the point you feel your body has 'built up a resistance', feel free to up the dose by 125mg. But leave it at least 7 days before ramping the dose up, because until 7 days, the DNP will not have reached it's peak dose.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Why do you keep on insisting on that protocol? I'm not forcing you to take my advice, but I've given you advice on a starting point in my other post on this thread
> 
> Conciliator also used to tell people not to supplement with Vitamins when running DNP. I feel (much more) unhealthy when I do not run Vitamins with DNP, also, the only time I got hives on DNP when I didn't supplement with Vitamins. Like I said in my other post, if you feel you are tolerating DNP very well, to the point you feel your body has 'built up a resistance', feel free to up the dose by 125mg. But leave it at least 7 days before ramping the dose up, because until 7 days, the DNP will not have reached it's peak dose.


Echo thanks and I understand ur point , echo this will be my dnp plan 300 mg dnp one day and 200 mg dnp every alternative day and repeat it without a break for 6 months or more until I reach 10 per body fat from 25 per, is my protocol right or may I change the dosage in ur view.another problem is as there are chances of white blood cells decrease can it happen in the dosage and the duration of time that is ( 300 mg and 6 or more months ) which I'm taking , can white blood cell deficiency be prevented with a low dose which I'm taking or is it unpreventable.


----------

